# Autotrail gas locker door won't close



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I am sure this is a common problem but have done a quick search and could not see anything.

Ever since I purchased my Autotrail 2005 634se last year, I have had nothing but trouble with the gas locker door. Once it is open it will not click back in place.
Is there an easy fix for this or do I need to take it back to the dealer. 

Any advice greatfully received.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it the one which is opened by a cable with the catch at the bottom of the upward hinging locker door. If so the problem is that the catch and cable get full of muck thrown up from the road as you drive. The only thing to do is to clean it and spray it with WD40 or similar frequently and operate the lever while checking that the catch is moving. 

I also used to detach the cable from than lever in the cab and trickle WD40 down between the outer and the inner so that the cable remained free. In winter I used to do these things around once a fortnight. It's a bad system and if not maintained goes faulty regularly, Alan.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have had exactly the same problem and have the same model,WD40 is the answer.It is the spring loaded catch on the van body that seizes up and will not return as it should.

It is exposed to the wet and muck coming off the road and rusts up quickly,I have fitted a plastic protective cover over mine.

Time to get your overalls on and under the van with the magic spray


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Alan

Yes it is that one, I will get the WD out this weekend and give it a go.

Regards

Derek


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Mine is exactly the same.

On a campsite I saw an Autotrail owner who had "modernised" his gas locker door. He had made two holes - one either side of the locker door and fitted a barrel lock in each hole.


Ian


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Ian,

If it is a recurring problem that may not be a bad idea. 
I am sure I read in one of Dave P's posts that he had adapted his with cable ties. At the moment it takes about 15 minutes to pack everything up and then half an hour to shut the flippin locker.

Derek


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised by the talk of the catches being exposed to the grot from the road. My van's in storage at present so I won't be able to check until next week, but I'm nearly sure the catches are quite a way up within the protection of the locker itself on mine. Perhaps it's a model year thing, or mine's been modified (or my brain's addled).

In saying that, mine doesn't close neatly...sticks out 1/4 inch at one edge.

Paul


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Same problem on mine. Essential to keep it free of road muck. I have also fitted a stronger spring to encourage the catch to return and engage the peg on the locker door.


----------

